# My talent is in how I am living the life. / Although I can be destroyed I will never be defeated.



## aghpelos

Dear all.

I´d appreciate if somebody can translate the below sentences:

-My talent is in how I am living the life.
-Although I can be destroyed I will never be defeated.

Thank you in advance.

Best regards.

Como veo que hay mucha gente que habla castellano...

Estas son las frases:

-Mi talento reside en como vivo la vida.
-Aunque puedo ser destruido, jamás seré derrotado.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

ingenio vivo
vel exuviae triumphans

At last I have found a suitable repository for this last phrase. God moves in mysterious ways.

Σ


----------



## aghpelos

Dear Scholiast.

Thank you so much for your prompt reply. You have taken the idea.

Regards.


----------



## wandle

Scholiast said:


> vel exuviae triumphans


I am afraid I still do not see this as good Latin. Is there any parallel for it in literature?


----------



## aghpelos

wandle said:


> I am afraid I still do not see this as good Latin. Is there any parallel for it in literature?



Dear Wandle.

Are just sentences. I´d appreciate if you have any correction, are for a tattoo I want to be 100 % sure about the meaning.

Regards.


----------



## aghpelos

Dear all

I´d really appreciate if anybody else has something to coment.

Thank you in advance.

Best regards.


----------



## wandle

I would suggest: 


> My talent is in how I am living the life


_*totum in vitae degendae modo ingenium pono*_.


> Although I can be destroyed I will never be defeated.


_ *etiam interemptus nunquam victus ero.*_


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!



wandle said:


> I would suggest:
> 
> _*totum in vitae degendae modo ingenium pono*_.
> 
> _ *etiam interemptus nunquam victus ero.*_



With the greatest respect to wandle, the poster is not seeking a philologically exact rendering, but an epigrammatic slogan. Even if only dubiously grammatical, some Latin epigrams cut the mustard here, in fact this is one of the beauties of the Latin language in the first place, that it can express so much _in parvo_. _stet, quod scripsi_.

Σ


----------



## wandle

Well, we were asked to translate the sentences. I have treated them as sentences.
It is not easy to come up with something brief and epigrammatical in the present case.
I am afraid I hesitate to discount or to endorse Scholiast's suggestions, though admiring their brevity and wit. I would be interested to see some parallels.


----------

